# Waxstock



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good day at Waxstock and all had a safe journey to and from the event despite the weather!

Unfortunately this is what my Sunday evening looked like, 3 coil packs gone.. Managed to get most of the way home :wall:










None the less hope you all got some good deals, I know the Autobrite Foam lance I picked up was pretty cheap :thumb: Did anyone pick up anything from Kamikaze?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Usual bmw coil pack failure.

As for the kamikaze I was tempted by the infinity wax but never got any. Will order some pretty soon tho I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> Usual bmw coil pack failure.
> 
> As for the kamikaze I was tempted by the infinity wax but never got any. Will order some pretty soon tho I'm sure.


Seems like it's pretty common, going to replace all 6 :thumb:

I was also tempted, just pretty expensive!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Aye it is expensive but looking at the durability and beading it looks epic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> Aye it is expensive but looking at the durability and beading it looks epic.


Yeah some video's show some incredible beading, would love to see a durability test on it


----------

